# Source: Eclipse - > NetBeans  und nichts geht mehr.



## Friedemann (13. Jun 2009)

Hallo! Und schonmal Danke fuers anklicken 

Da dies mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum ist moechte ich mich zunaechst ma ganz kurz vorstelle. Ich heisse Friedemann und studiere gerade im zweiten Semester Informatik an der FH Zweibrücken. mein Problem ist folgendes: 

Ich habe mir ein kleines Programm geschrieben, welches die Titel eines Webradiosenders aus dem Quelltext von deren Website rausliest und in Form von Song-Objekten in nem Vector abläd.   Dazu hab ich dann in mühevoller Schreibarbeit mit Hilfe von unzaehligen Buechern und stundenlangem rumgooglen :rtfm: eine kleine GUI zusammengezimmert die mehr schlecht als recht aussieht aber immerhin funktioniert. Dabei hab ich einiges gelernt...  Jedenfalls wurde mir dann gesagt, dass es auch einfacher geht. En Kumpel meinte ich solle mal NetBeans probieren, da sei son GUI Editor drin. Gesagt, getan. Jedenfalls habe ich meinen funktionierenden Source in NetBeans   kopiert (Also die Java Files), die ganzen Paketnamen usw angepasst aber nichts geht ;( .. Ich kriege haufenweise Fehlermeldungen:


Allein schon die erste Exception kann ich mir nicht erklaeren. Im Source selbst werden keine Fehler markiert.


Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Songverwaltung2/CSong (wrong name: songverwaltung2/CSong)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:620)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:124)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:260)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:56)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:195)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:276)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:247)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.resolveClass(ObjectInputStream.java:604)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readNonProxyDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1575)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1496)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(ObjectInputStream.java:1732)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(ObjectInputStream.java:1329)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readArray(ObjectInputStream.java:1667)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(ObjectInputStream.java:1323)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.defaultReadFields(ObjectInputStream.java:1947)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readSerialData(ObjectInputStream.java:1871)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(ObjectInputStream.java:1753)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(ObjectInputStream.java:1329)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject(ObjectInputStream.java:351)
        at songverwaltung2.CSongCollection.oeffnen(CSongCollection.java:184)
        at songverwaltung2.CFenster2.main(CFenster2.java:19)
Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)


----------



## chr (13. Jun 2009)

Netbeans hat eine extra Importfunktion für Eclipseprojekte. Würde jetzt keinen Grund sehen, warum Paketnamen zu ändern sind.  Des Weiteren nützt dir der GUI-Editor für schon bestehende Klassen (JDialog, JFrame, JPanel,u.a.) nichts, da dieser bestehende Dialoge nicht importieren kann. Mit diesem kann man nur arbeiten, wenn man eine neue Klasse aufsetzt. Zu jeder Klasse, die mit dem GUI-Editor erstellt wird, wird zusätzlich eine *.form erstellt, die die Infos für den GUI-Editor enthält. Und da du diese ja für die aus Eclipse kommenden Klassen nicht hast.....

Des Weiteren arbeitet der GUI-Editor mit AWT/Swing Komponenten und nicht mit ggf. genutzten SWT-Komponenten


----------



## Civilazi (14. Jun 2009)

Man kann durchaus z.B. Klassen, die von JPanel abgeleitet sind, per Drag and Drop aus dem src-Ordner in den Form Editor ziehen und auf einen Frame, Panel, ScrollPane, was weiß ich, draufpacken. Das geht aber nur, wenn NetBeans die kompiliert hat. 
Ein Eclipse-Projekt importieren, darauf mit Eclipse arbeiten und mit Netbeans die GUI erstellen geht wunderbar.


----------



## Friedemann (14. Jun 2009)

Das erklaert aber immernoch nicht die Kompilierfehler..


----------



## chr (14. Jun 2009)

Sicherlich,

a) Warum Packagenamen ändern?

b) ggf. Importfunktion nutzen

Also den Vorgang ggf. nochmals durchführen. Wahrscheinlich ist doch bei a) was schief gegangen


----------

